# 3rd String Fall Fair Photog!



## OGsPhotography (Sep 28, 2019)

So my baby girl started grade K. 

I join “ Home and School” association.....

Fast forward two weeks later In shooting family photos at the fall fair. 

I shot for two hours and put through 60 families, so that is less than 2 minutes per family, and I even cleared the line a few times!

 Delivered all photos by midnight. Is that fast or no? At event and delivery. 

This certainly was not easy, I need tips! 

I feel like pro bono photography for my kids stuff is kinda obligatory as per is happy wife happy life, right? 

This took 8 hours, yesterday plus a bit of prep time the day before and loading the truck. This is after  working all day managing a Food Service. 

Hardest part was post processing and delivery by email ( couldn't read some emails which is annoying af). I did the post on my phone. 

We charged $5 each which was donated total of over $300 towards the purchase of bleachers for the school. Pretty happy when my hobby can help and I get to meet everybody at the school and take photos of my kids while Im at it. 

Photos of behind the scenes and baby girl #2. Aka boo boo number 3. Aka Claire Bear. 

C+C is appreciated.

OG


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2019)

A $5 donation for this sort of work is far too little.  When I do my 'Pets with Santa' for local animal charities, it's about the same; we average 3-4 minutes/set for about 100-120 sets/day for two days.  Minimum donation is $15 and most people give 20+.  Your set looks good, and you've obviously nailed the process.  One thing I don't do is the e-mailing.  I process the images, put them up on the client side of my website in separate folders for each set, and they deal with the distribution.  

Really, there aren't a lot of tips to give, as you seem to have figured it out.  One suggestion I would make is that speedlights SUCK for this...  too many 'AA' batteries, too slow recycle times....  proper studio lights of some sort are essential.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks! I dont know if its figured out yet though! I want a faster delivery and less work and better photos haha

Speed Lights were at 1/8 ( which is faster than my monolight recycle) and rechargeable eneloop batteries. 

I will upgrade my lighting soon, mainly to get another speed light, some more mods, diffusers, c stand etc better tripods etc. Etc. 

Thanks again always love to hear from you!


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 29, 2019)

Good on you for doing it.  So many will not help like you did


----------

